# Mini lockout hasp?



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

On the few that I deal with, I turn it off, then LOTO the door on the cabinet it's in. I don't know if that's the legal proper way, but if you can't get to it to turn it on for a locked door, it's good to me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

One word:
Luggage Lock


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have some Master lockout padlocks that are pretty small, they were sold with breaker locks I bought. If those don't fit, maybe these 


















Master Lock S2394 Miniature Circuit Breaker Lockout


Master Lock Model S2394Universal Miniature Circuit Breaker Lockout, No Tools Required Locks virtually all miniature ISO/DIN circuit breakers throughout the world Thumb turn dial screw for easy attachment - no tools required Dial is inaccessible in the locked position to prevent removal Safety...



allpadlocks.com


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Will the cable lockout type work?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

When I can not apply a lock I will just tag it. 
If I don't trust those around me, I'll also remove the wires and tag them also.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys - all good suggestions for actual safety.

We are required to use a hasp and fit TWO company-approved locks on everything.

Anyone used this?








All Purpose Cable Lockout - PVC Coated Steel Cable, Red


All-Purpose Cable Lockouts help you navigate tight or tricky spaces to lock out several energy isolation points at once as well as difficult-to-secure valves and panels.



www.bradycanada.ca


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

u2slow said:


> Thanks guys - all good suggestions for actual safety.
> 
> We are required to use a hasp and fit TWO company-approved locks on everything.
> 
> ...


The link ended up on a search page..


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Takes a few seconds to load, for me.

Can't do any better with the link... darn android.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

If the company has all these policies, I'd give them the specs and tell them to find something that will fit their policies... but that's just me...


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

With the exchange rate is that $39,000 US or $39.00 US? I’d hate to find out later when it shows up on my credit card.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

@HertzHound I think the cable end may be a bit fat. That's the issue with the nylon slide-lock hasp we have now.








Nylon Lockout Hasp


Nonconductive lockout hasps have exceptional electrical insulating characteristics and are made of orange nylon material.



www.bradycanada.ca







Kevin_Essiambre said:


> If the company has all these policies, I'd give them the specs and tell them to find something that will fit their policies... but that's just me...


Agreed. It expedites the process if I can suggest a proven product. 



Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 151369


Nice! I see its a Schneider product, so we can likely order it through our usual supplier chain. Good chance it can be 'approved' since its not a scissor style. Thank you


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

u2slow said:


> @HertzHound I think the cable end may be a bit fat. That's the issue with the nylon slide-lock hasp we have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember looking for an 1/8" hasp LOTO item for multiple locks awhile ago. I had found one but didn't need it. I'll see if i can dig it up again.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I missed that it had to be a hasp ... it looks like the Master 418 for $7 might work ... it doesn't say the size of the shackle but the size of that slot is 9/32" so looks like it could be 3/16" or 1/8"

Model No. 418 | Hasps | Master Lock 

There's a number of small ones here but they don't seem to list the hasp's shackle diameter Lockout Hasps For Business & Industry Use | Master Lock


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

To re-inforce what others have suggested:
1- It's company policy...bring this to the attention of your H&S manager while providing him/her with equipment specs. Providing you with the proper safety equipment is part of their job. It's also their job to develop alternate means of LOTO until such equipment is provide.
2 - If you cannot apply a lock directly to the isolation switch,turning it to the "off" position and then locking its panel closed is a safe, and usually acceptable lockout means. Again, get your H&S manager's approval in writing.
Don't take chances. If someone energizes the circuit while you are part of the circuit - and you survive - you will be held responsible.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

McMaster has that style and they list the shackle diameter. Either 1/8" or 1/4" is available. 









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com







splatz said:


> I missed that it had to be a hasp ... it looks like the Master 418 for $7 might work ... it doesn't say the size of the shackle but the size of that slot is 9/32" so looks like it could be 3/16" or 1/8"
> 
> Model No. 418 | Hasps | Master Lock
> 
> There's a number of small ones here but they don't seem to list the hasp's shackle diameter Lockout Hasps For Business & Industry Use | Master Lock


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

After digging thru all of our lockout equipment, we found one of these:









Miniature Circuit Breaker Lockouts


Miniature Circuit Breaker Lockouts are a safe and effective method for locking out miniature circuit breakers, commonly used in European and Asian equipment.



www.bradycanada.ca





While it is intended for mini DIN breakers, it suitably locks out the 1/4-turn motor switches too. And since it accepts TWO locks, the hasp issue is moot. Best part is it's already in our ordering system so there's no need to get another product or vendor approved.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Just as a side note:
I see a lot of people suggesting metal devices/locks. From your picture it looks like you are going into a machine control panel to lock out. 
Are they shutting down the whole panel then locking out a certain motor?
If not shutting down panel are they using arc protection?
If wearing arc protection how do the get hasp and lock into small hole without worrying about dropping it onto something hot.

I've been thru this before with production equipment, we always ended up installing separate operator disconnects for LOTO.
Turning off motor starter/breaker, then locking panel is much safer than trying to lock out 1/4 turn disconnect.

Cowboy


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a European build-out... Some motor start switches are in distribution panels. 

Other ones are in machine cabinets, and the rest of the machine still needs to operate with a single device locked out.


----------

